# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  cứu em với!!!! driver main nay kiếm không ra,

## seo012013

mấy anh Pro ơi, làm ơn cho e xin hết driver của cái main của em với, em đang can máy lắm,hic....coi trong hệ thống nó nói tên main là INTELR model là AWRDAPCI có hình đây, mấy anh giúp e nhé...




em không biết tên của nó có chính xác không nên chụp hết lại mong các anh giúp em nhanh nhanh vì tuần sau em thi rồi.....Cám ơn các anh chị nhiều.

----------


## hpbuon

*chao ban*

theo minh nghi thì main ban la intel 845 vì nó sử dung công nghê Presscote
http://get4share.com/forum/free-download-driver-intel-845-a-79607.html
link nè bạn, download ve62 dùng tử nha
chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## Diemasp1

dùng thử hả anh, hic, hok bít sao cái máy của em bây giờ nó hiển thị có 4 bit màu ah, chưa có driver nó như vậy hay sao vậy anh, anh chỉ giúp em, tuần sau em thi rúi , em cần máy để học, huhu

----------


## dongeriko

ah mà anh ơi cái link anh mới cho em nó die rùi hay sao q61y, em down không được, anh up lai dược không ah

----------


## vietbac26391

ban len mang download ban ghost moi ho tro tất cả các driver 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/177231894/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177231779/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177231856/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177232046/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177231956/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/177231903/FFK-xpsp3-AutoGhost.part6.rar
neu ban la Kt thi chiu kho nha ban bang ghost nay tot lam 
*

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

bạn download het 6 part nha ban 
jonh 6part thành một bảng ghost

----------


## sangseo

dể em down thử, em cám ơn anh nhiều ah

----------


## thiendung

trùi , em không có tài khỏan bên này, mà ghost gì đó em có biết đâu chứ, hic, đang nhờ máy của bạn down muh,hic

----------


## thangtnpt0021

Bạn thịnh ở VT hả mình cũng ở VT nè có gì thắc mắc gọi mình mình wa xem cho... 0972973330 gặp quốc nha. Hổng có lấy $ đâu hjhj

----------


## 2edu

Nếu bạn đow driver ko đc thì ra tiệm mua 1 đĩa All đriver 845- 865 về mà dùng.Đảm bảo đầy đủ tất cả đriver

----------


## songdai90

bạn cứ lên mạng mà search,driver main 845 đầy mà,hoặc nếu không biết thì nên đem ra hàng .hi`hi`,vừa nhanh vừa gọn,đỡ táy máy nhiều,bảo người ta cài xong cho rồi bạn back up lại cho tiện về sau

----------

